# Molche fressen Koi!!!!



## medusa-mc (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo, sind seit nunmehr einer Woche stolze Koi "Eltern"!!! Leider gab es nach falscher Anweisung eines Mitarbeiters des Züchters Stress mit dem Umsetzten!  Jetzt hängt einer unserer Kois "relativ" leblos am Teichboden und heute mußte ich mit Verwunderung feststellen, dass einige unserer ca. 40 Molchen sich vergnügt an dem ängstlich zitternden Koi zu schaffen machten, sie haben ihn angefressen, Gott sei Dank haben wir sie stoppen können, da wir sie auf
frischer Tat ertappt haben. Jetzt sind wir völlig überfragt, weil noch drei andere unserer 10 Kois so schwach sind haben wir Angst, dass die __ Molche sich auch noch Diese schnappen...


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Wie groß sind Deine Kois?!


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum ...

da stellt sich zuerst einmal die Frage, was war denn die falsche Angabe des Züchters.

 Wuzzel


----------



## newbee (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Hallo und :willkommen im Forum



ich würde sagen das du die seltene Art der Killermolche im Teich hast


----------



## medusa-mc (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

3
lustich lustich der Herr!!!

AAAAlso, der Angestellte des Züchters sagte uns als "Neulingen" wir sollten die Kois bloß 20 Minuten ans Wasser gewöhnen... Und was soll ich sagen, hat nicht funktioniert, also haben wir 4 tote Fischlein zum Züchter gebracht, der sich total über seinen Angestellten ausließ und sagte uns, dass es bei diesen Temperaturen unbedingt nötig sei, die Kois mind. eine Stunde einzugewöhnen, da es nunmalmehr Frost geben würde und der Teich dementsprechend "saukalt" wäre...Naja,zu spät...So, nun sind drei der restlich Überlebenden sehr schwach und campieren eher als das sie schwimmen am Boden! Und an denen waren die Molche!!!! Kein Quatsch!!! Die Kois sind übrigens ca.6-8 cm


----------



## medusa-mc (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Danke für´s WILLKOMMen heißen... sorry


----------



## newbee (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Hallo Medusa

sorry konnte mir das nicht verkneifen.

erzähl doch mal etwas mehr über deinen Teich.
Wie sind deine Wasserwerte?
Aktuelle Temp. im Teich?
PH Wert usw.

Bei diesem Wetter und Temperaturen ist es nicht so einfach.
Selbst bei einer Stunde eingewöhnung ist es purer Stress für die Kois.

Temperatur sollte langsam angepasst werden 1 -2 grad pro tag


----------



## medusa-mc (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

JaJa so sind se die Kerle

Die Wasserwerte habe ich heute nochmals testen lassen, der Typ hat diesen Tröpfchen Test gemacht und sagte ist alles top, die Werte hab ich schon wieder vergessen der Teich ist schon vor 10 Jahren angelegt worden, deshalb auch zig Molche, __ Kröten und 4 Goldfische, zwei Gründlinge und nun 10 Kois ... und hat so zwischen 6 und 9 Grad...


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Und aus Was fuer einer Wassertemperatur kommen die Fische ? 
Waren die in Innenbereich gehältert ? oder aus einem Aussenbecken ? 

Mal am Rande, Wasserwerte etc. sollten Dich interessieren, und Du solltest Sie Dir erklären lassen und diese kennen. Und auch DU selber solltest entscheiden ob diese Werte Top sind und nicht die Verantwortung an irgendwelche imaginären Fachleute abgeben.
Die Verantwortung für die Tiere liegt jetzt bei Dir. Das richtige Wissen zu erlangen diese auch tragen zu können, dazu helfen Dir die User dieses Forums. 
Leider melden Sich die meisten erst an, wenn das Fisch in den Brunnen gefallen ist. 
Aber wir versuchen mal zu retten was zu retten ist. 

Wuzzel


----------



## medusa-mc (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

 Moment mal, 

der imaginäre Fachmann ist der Züchter und ich habe mich informiert!!! Und jetzt lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf wir haben sie erst seit letzter Woche-ich komm mir ja gleich vor als wäre ich ein gemeingefährlicher Fischkiller-ne-das bin ich nicht, ich dachte halt ich könne mich auf die Meinung eines Angestellten des Züchters verlassen, welcher mich zuerst beraten hatte...Desweiteren finde ich es sehr unhöflich mich hier so an die Wand zu stellen-da traut man sich ja auch als Laie garnicht sich hier anzumelden oder gar mit Fragen um die Ecke zu kommen ohne Fachwissen:friede Irgendwann fängt man halt mal an und ok ich hatte leider einen schlechten Start...Deswegen bin ich ja nun hier!!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Erstmal  und :willkommen im Forum

Die Frage war etwas unglücklich gestellt, scheinbar haben sich mache User auf den Arm genommen gefühlt 
Also keine Sorge, hier sind nur ganz Nette


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Keiner will Dich an die Wand stellen oder ähnliches. 
Aber wie gesagt, Deine Wasserwerte solltest Du bei Problemen parat haben. 
Die Aussage: Die Wasserwerte sind top ist bei irgendwelchen Diagnosen wenig hilfreich. 
Das Du Dich auf Deinen Züchter nicht verlassen kannst hast Du ja bemerkt.

Es bringt uns aber auch keine Verteidigung weiter, sondern eher die Fragen zur Sache. 
Du brauchst Dich keineswegs persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. 
Hier gehts jetzt erst mal drum den Fischen zu helfen. Meine Fragen lässt Du leider unbeantwortet. 
das wäre für die weiteren Maßnahmen aber hilfreich. 

Wuzzel

P.S. eine Bitte noch. Verzichte drauf komplette Beiträge zu zitieren, wenn Du auf das Post direkt davor antwortest. Das bläht Deinen Thread nur unnötig auf und macht es unübersichtlich.


----------



## newbee (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Hoi Medusa

tja es tut mir leid das ihr auf einen nicht kompetenten Verkäufer gestoßen seit.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wenn die kois vom Züchter gekauft wurden, Sie im beheizten Wasser gehalten worden sind, oder die Becken in einem geheizten Raum standen.

6 - 9 grad ist zum umsetzen oder einsetzen von Fischen einfach zu kalt, so wie Wuzzel schon geschrieben hat sind die Wasserwerte wichtig.

Kois von der größe wie Ihr sie gekauft habt sind solchen Stress Situationen denen Sie ausgesetzt wurden noch nicht gewachsen.


----------



## Philipp1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Servus,
ja dein Empfang hier war nicht gerade herzlich aber es war sicher nicht böse gemeint. 
Deine Wasserwerte solltest Du schon kennen und in Zukunft auch beurteilen können. 
Wenn jedoch schon Fische da sind können sie ja nicht schlecht sein( was ja auch bestätigt wurde).
Wie warm war das Wasser indem die Fische vorher gehalten wurden und wie warm ist dines genau! Das ist enorm wichtig zu wissen, ggf. muss man ,wie bereits erwähnt wurde, die Tiere sehr langsam anpassen.2°-3°C pro Tag mehr nicht. Du hast jetzt gerade eine schlecht Phase erwischt.
Die anderen mickernden Fische weden möglicherweise auch noch eingehen. Von Molchen die lebende Fische angehen ist mir auch nichts bekannt, erscheint eher unwahrscheinlich.
LG


----------



## ebo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Hallo.
Zudem sind 10 Koi viel zu viel für einen 10.000l Teich. Das hat zwar nichts mit deinem jetzigen Problem zu tun, wird aber ein zukünftiges.
Du schreibst auch nichts zu Filterung etc.

Auch wenn du beim Fachmann warst. Anscheinend war er das nicht  oder zumindest nicht sein Angestellter.
Damit du in Zukunft keine derartigen Probleme bekommst bentworte doch mal folgende Fragen:
Volumen des Teiches?
Wie filtert ihr? Wie tief ist der Teich?
Ganz allg. gefragt ist der überhaupt Koi geeignet?

Gruss
ebo


----------



## goldfisch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Molche fressen Fische nur ganz oder in maulgerechten Stücken. Anfressen geht nicht. mfg Jürgen


----------



## medusa-mc (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche fressen Koi!!!!*

Ich werde das alles heute nochmal in Erfahrung bringen, nur muß ich erstmal arbeiten....


----------

